
Lifecycle greenhouse gas emissions of electric vehicles - unicornporn
https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.1088/1748-9326/11/5/054010
======
4ensic
TL;DR? "The size and range penalty (going from segment A to F) of the EVs was
a 1.7 increase in lifecycle CCP impact".

